# CHICANO PARK DAY!



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS! :biggrin: 

Will YOU be there?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

I JUST MIGHT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY THE MINUTEMEN WON'T BE THIER TO CAUSE TRUOBLE(EVENTHOU THIER WAS ONLY 1 OF THEM FUCKERS THIER),BUTSTILL HAD A GOODTIME THIER,SO FOR SURE WE'RE THIER :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 15 2008, 07:34 PM~9705227
> *I JUST MIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: SO PA SI VAS,NOS AVENTA MOS UNAS FRIAS,QUE NO?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 15 2008, 08:41 PM~9705290
> *:biggrin: SO PA SI VAS,NOS AVENTA MOS UNAS FRIAS,QUE NO?
> *


SIMON COMPA VIC.. PRIMO LIVES 5 MINS FROM THERE.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i ll be there :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

This time i will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image car club will be there again this year.....


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Valley Kings will be there. :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

See you there homies!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 15 2008, 08:34 PM~9705227
> *I JUST MIGHT NOT GO
> *



DON'T WORRY ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU MISSED LOL :biggrin: :angry:  

WHAT'S UP 66WITA6


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714339
> *DON'T  WORRY ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU MISSED LOL  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> WHAT'S  UP 66WITA6
> *


este vato.. lets caravan out there..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714339
> *DON'T  WORRY ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU MISSED LOL  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> WHAT'S  UP 66WITA6
> *


 :biggrin: este vato.. lets caravan out there.. Q it up @ my primos the day before..


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 15 2008, 08:41 PM~9705290
> *:biggrin: SO PA SI VAS,NOS AVENTA MOS UNAS FRIAS,QUE NO?
> *


calm down vic. i will take the cold ones  u know how we do it


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 16 2008, 09:08 PM~9715248
> *:biggrin: este vato.. lets caravan out there.. Q it up @ my primos the day before..
> *



THATS THE SAME SHIT YOU SAID FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
LETS ROLL RAZA


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 16 2008, 07:42 PM~9714337
> *See you there homies!
> *



Q-VO HOT WHEELS !!! C YOU THER CARNAL ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 16 2008, 10:17 PM~9715336
> *THATS THE SAME SHIT YOU SAID FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A YOB NOW BISH! ILL BE THERE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714339
> *DON'T  WORRY ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU MISSED LOL  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> WHAT'S  UP 66WITA6
> *




WHAT'S UP RICHIE?

YOU GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2008, 07:39 PM~9704777
> *APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will YOU be there?
> *



A MENUDO ON SUNDAY @ LUZITAS SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 17 2008, 02:57 PM~9719937
> *WHAT'S UP RICHIE?
> 
> YOU GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR?
> *


SAVE ME A SPOT JOHN I WILL BE THERE WITH THE WAGON


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 16 2008, 07:42 PM~9714339
> *DON'T  WORRY ILL MAKE SURE TO TAKE PICTS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOU MISSED LOL  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> WHAT'S  UP 66WITA6
> *


 :uh: NICE PIC XAVIERTHEXMAN(OR CAN I CALL YOU JUST X MAN :biggrin: )
HOPE TO MEET UP WITH BOTH OF YOU


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jan 16 2008, 09:13 PM~9715293
> *calm down vic. i will take the cold ones   u know how we do it
> *


 :uh: YEA ,BUT YOU GOTS TO GET THIER EARLY


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2008, 06:04 PM~9721941
> *:uh: YEA ,BUT YOU GOTS TO GET THIER EARLY
> *



Hope its not as small as lst year for us to put the cars ???


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

I will try to make it this year :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

any after hops or wut? last year after chicano park hop was the shit ....


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2jdksc5&s=3


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't wait for Chicano Park Day! :biggrin: VIVA LA RAZA!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 20 2008, 09:41 AM~9738928
> *Can't wait for Chicano Park Day! :biggrin:  VIVA LA RAZA!
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SD WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ill be there once again with camera in hand.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

We love this festival! Chicano pride to MAXXXXX! Hope to see all of our SD friends there again.


Cool  
David J. Montes


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE LADIES WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR...IT'S A TRADITION IN SAN DIEGO...CAN'T MISS THIS ONE...


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WOULD LOVE TO SEE OUR SO CAL BOMB BROTHERS SUPPORT BOMBS UNITED


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALL OUR SO CAL BOMB BROTHERS SUPPOT BOMBS UNITED


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

"Chicano Park under the bridge............."


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 26 2008, 10:00 PM~9793008
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 27 2008, 09:42 PM~9800063
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PARA LA RAZA :nicoderm:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE






1


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jan 22 2008, 02:29 PM~9756233
> *We love this festival! Chicano pride to MAXXXXX! Hope to see all of our SD friends there again.
> Cool
> David J. Montes
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i'll be there!
God willin


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

We'll be there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:








SAN DIEGO C.C WILL BE THEIR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes: 








COUNT ON TO BE THIER TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SHOW ALWAYS GOOD FROM THE DANCE TO THE KARS AND THE FOOD :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M COMING DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT, IT'S GONNA BE MY FIRST TIME TO THIS SHOW... IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT I MIGHT BRING "CHAGO'S DREAM" ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 9 2008, 09:18 PM~9905435
> *I'M COMING DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT, IT'S GONNA BE MY FIRST TIME TO THIS SHOW... IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT I MIGHT BRING "CHAGO'S DREAM" ....
> 
> 
> ...


  big pauly representing the "BAY" in S.D. - what a beautiful thing!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE WILL BE THERE WITH SOME HOT NEW RIDES THESE YEAR :roflmao:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Feb 13 2008, 09:20 PM~9937827
> *GROUPE WILL BE THERE WITH SOME HOT NEW RIDES THESE YEAR :roflmao:
> *


OHHHH Can't wait to see that 83 caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 18 2008, 07:19 PM~9974347
> *
> *



What up Big Mike you comin down to da park  ???


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 19 2008, 12:05 PM~9979157
> *What up Big Mike you comin down to da park   ???
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

FYI!!!

200 spaces available with entry fee!!!! 

First come first serve and no saving spaces. Early arrival is strongly suggested.

I'll be hosting the music stage again with a great line up of musicos. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIER NOT GONNA SAVE A BIG SPOT FOR THAT LONELY MINUTEMAN LIKE LAST YEAR, :roflmao: :roflmao: TANTO BORLOTE PARA UN BUEY,IF HE WANTS TO PROTEST,ASK HIM TO GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CORONADO BRIDGE,AT THE ISLAND SIDE......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 24 2008, 01:00 PM~10018272
> *THIER NOT GONNA SAVE A BIG SPOT FOR THAT LONELY MINUTEMAN LIKE LAST YEAR, :roflmao:  :roflmao: TANTO BORLOTE PARA UN BUEY,IF HE WANTS TO PROTEST,ASK HIM TO GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE CORONADO BRIDGE,AT THE ISLAND SIDE......
> *


I HOPE THEY JUST STAY HOME :uh: BUT GREAT SHOW JUST TO COME DOWN N KICK IT SEE YOU THIER HOMIE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait...this will be my first time there..


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FO SHO..................*


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10022249
> *can't wait...this will be my first time there..
> *



You'll have a good time there Trust me .. Great show each year ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 24 2008, 11:40 AM~10017846
> *FYI!!!
> 
> 200 spaces available with entry fee!!!!
> ...



As always X-man with the good Jams :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

By the way, the next day I'll be kicking off my Monthly Get-together 
"Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo @ Luzitas taco Shop". 
6 YEARS RUNNING STRONG!!!!!

LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOME TO COME AND EAT A FREE BOWL OF MENUDO WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. 


Sunday, April 20th 2008 

*Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo*
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. Join Xavier The X-Man for his annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & TJ. Lowriders, Classics, Hot Rods, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO entry fee, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!

www.XavierTheXMan.com


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 25 2008, 06:04 PM~10027639
> *By the way, the next day I'll be kicking off my Monthly Get-together
> "Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo @ Luzitas taco Shop".
> 6 YEARS RUNNING STRONG!!!!!
> ...


guess where Impalas Magazine will be having breakfast....... :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

is their a fee to put your car in?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

qvole X-man
sounds like it's gonna be a firme 
weekend in san diego  

which Luzitas is it gonna be?
i'm gonna have to have my camera ready!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 25 2008, 05:04 PM~10027639
> *By the way, the next day I'll be kicking off my Monthly Get-together
> "Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo @ Luzitas taco Shop".
> 6 YEARS RUNNING STRONG!!!!!
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 25 2008, 07:48 PM~10029067
> *qvole X-man
> sounds like it's gonna be a firme
> weekend in san diego
> ...



60 East "J" Street.
Chula Vista CALIFAS!!!!!

YES, Chevy JOHN please have your camera ready and please spread the word!!!!

Let's have a great weekend in SAN DIEGO and show are "out of town" guest some SD hospitality-Lowrider style!!!!  

BIRD-will you be showing up this time? :biggrin: We have to show TORO how we do it!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 25 2008, 07:22 PM~10028785
> *is their a fee to put your car in?
> *



yes there is .... a 12 pack of beer and i will be collecting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## varriograndevista (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

any trophies or awards??


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 24 2008, 10:56 PM~10022249
> *can't wait...this will be my first time there..
> *


  i heard this is an event NOT to miss. i think we might have to take a trip to SD for this one. car show on saturday, breakfast on sunday - what a weekend!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 11 2008, 12:03 PM~10142828
> * i heard this is an event NOT to miss. i think we might have to take a trip to SD for this one. car show on saturday, breakfast on sunday - what a weekend!!!
> *


Come on DOWN Rasta!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IMA BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YA MERO :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 14 2008, 04:20 PM~10169947
> *YA MERO :nicoderm:
> *


te encuero


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2008, 08:39 PM~9704777
> *APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will YOU be there?HELL YEAH WILL BE THERE !! JUST LIKE THE PAST 25 YRS !! RIGHT NEXT TO THE SIDEWALK !! INDIVIDUALS S.D.
> *


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Keep rising to the TOP!~ Give it all you got, give it all you got!


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME FROM DESTINATION CAR CLUB SACRA,CALIFAS I REMEMBER VISITING MY FAMILIA WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER AN WE ALWAYS WENT TO CHICANO PARK ,AN IMPERIAL BEACH THE RAZA STILL HOLDEN IT DOWN .THATS A GOOD THING


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

IT'S A WEEKEND THING!!!!!!!!!!!!  




> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 25 2008, 05:04 PM~10027639
> *By the way, the next day I'll be kicking off my Monthly Get-together
> "Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo @ Luzitas taco Shop".
> 6 YEARS RUNNING STRONG!!!!!
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OK,HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOMEONE TO CLARIFY THIS,WE GOT A COUPLE OF CLUBS IN O.C THAT SAY ITS ON MAY 4 NOW,THAT APRIL 19 WAS TO BE CHANGED,WHATS THE REAL DATE?


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

i heard april 19 too?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:NO WORD?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

April 19th!

Go to my website for more info and click under "events/concerts".


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 23 2008, 05:39 PM~10236860
> *OK,HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOMEONE TO CLARIFY THIS,WE GOT A COUPLE OF CLUBS IN O.C THAT SAY ITS ON MAY 4 NOW,THAT APRIL 19 WAS TO BE CHANGED,WHATS THE REAL DATE?
> *


APRIL 19TH CHICANO PARK!  :thumbsup: 


MAY 4TH IS PROBABLY THE VIEJITOS PICNIC,
THEY USUALLY HAVE IT AROUND CINCO DE MAYO
AT CHICANO PARK.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 25 2008, 07:04 AM~10249702
> *APRIL 19TH CHICANO PARK!   :thumbsup:
> MAY 4TH IS PROBABLY THE VIEJITOS PICNIC,
> THEY USUALLY HAVE IT AROUND CINCO DE MAYO
> ...


I had heard that they were gonna do it in may ......


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 25 2008, 08:04 AM~10249702
> *APRIL 19TH CHICANO PARK!   :thumbsup:
> MAY 4TH IS PROBABLY THE VIEJITOS PICNIC,
> THEY USUALLY HAVE IT AROUND CINCO DE MAYO
> ...



MENUDO IS ON THE 20TH AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP!! THE DAY AFTER CHICANO PARK DAY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sd6tRAY (Jan 24, 2008)

San Diego Car Club will be there bright and early.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Strictly Family will be there & @ Luzitas on sunday for some menudo w/ Xman!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10236860
> *OK,HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET SOMEONE TO CLARIFY THIS,WE GOT A COUPLE OF CLUBS IN O.C THAT SAY ITS ON MAY 4 NOW,THAT APRIL 19 WAS TO BE CHANGED,WHATS THE REAL DATE?
> *




APRIL 19 IS THA DAY THAT EVERYTHANG IS GOIN DOWN......... ITS GONNA B OFF THA SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: CHICANO PARK DAY :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN IT UP


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT For Chicano Parque*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10303929
> *TTT
> *



YOU GONNA BE THERE BIGMIKE?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 31 2008, 09:37 PM~10304051
> *YOU GONNA BE THERE BIGMIKE?
> *


yea...i dont think the homies from Sueños CC are going so i'll probably just show up to take a few pics....you going?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 31 2008, 10:50 PM~10304140
> *yea...i dont think the homies from Sueños CC are going so i'll probably just show up to take a few pics....you going?
> *



YES SIR  ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2008, 01:05 PM~10308748
> *YES SIR  ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER BEFORE THE SHOW
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2008, 01:05 PM~10308748
> *YES SIR  ILL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER BEFORE THE SHOW
> *


IS LUIS ROLLING ALONG WITH YOU AND RICHIE?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 1 2008, 04:09 PM~10309776
> *IS LUIS ROLLING ALONG WITH YOU AND RICHIE?
> *



MORE THAN LIKELY


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Under the Bridge...........


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SEE YOU AT CHICANO PARK ON THE 19th :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!  See everybody there!!


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2008, 06:39 PM~9704777
> *APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will YOU be there?
> *


Looks like I might be making an appearance!  :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Apr 8 2008, 07:44 AM~10362564
> *SEE YOU AT CHICANO PARK ON THE 19th :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 07:49 AM~10371236
> *:biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 9 2008, 05:24 PM~10375341
> *:cheesy:
> *


where are the parties gonna be at X????


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2008, 05:42 PM~10376135
> *where are the parties gonna be at X????
> *



When you coming down? Friday Night?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
















































TO SEE THEM IN PICS IS ONE THANG,BUT TO BE THIER IN PERSON CON LA RAZA,ESTA ATODA MADARE uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

you got that right 66wita6, we stopped there after we left the cars and bikes at qualcomm last year. i had never been there, its like you can feel the energy and the history there.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'M A BROTHA AND I ALMOST FELT LATINO AFTER VISING! IT'S THAT DEEP!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 9 2008, 07:18 PM~10376495
> *When you coming down?  Friday Night?
> *


I should be there friday evening......and come home sunday afternoon....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

my people.................RAZA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up Chevy John...see you next weekend...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 10 2008, 07:55 PM~10386463
> *what's up Chevy John...see you next weekend...
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

I hope to see and meet all of you at Chicano Park! 


Once again I'm doing it for the KIDS. 

It's the 6th Annual Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Bone Marrow/Blood Drive CAR SHOW. I do this event every year to raise awareness and to bring good people together for a great cause. 

There are so many kids who die every year because they can't find a bone marrow match and Latino & African-American communities are so under represented when it comes to the national bone marrow registry. My goal is to increase those numbers, help save lives, and help those families dealing with kids with cancer. 

AUG 16TH 2008 Otay Ranch Center Chula Vista, CA!!! My goal is 500 cars this year, please help me.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 12 2008, 06:58 PM~10400916
> *:thumbsup:
> *



see you out there next weekend


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

See you there!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

welll be there, and we are just finishing the ride for the wifey, always a good time,,,


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

so the 66 ragtop is for the wife :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## petetrejo (Jan 19, 2008)

Is there any spots available? If so can I get a registration form? PETETREJO


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2008, 06:39 PM~9704777
> *APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will YOU be there?
> *



YES :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2008, 06:36 PM~10401181
> *see you out there next weekend
> *


Bring my CDs!! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Beautiful :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 10 2008, 06:41 PM~10386299
> *my people.................RAZA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10409839
> *Beautiful :biggrin:
> *


Even the guy in the middle of the top picture? :dunno: He looks kinda mad. :ugh: 


Looks like Chicano Park, here I come.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 14 2008, 04:34 PM~10415087
> *:biggrin:
> *


what time u rolling up there?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

4 OR 5 IN DA MORNIN


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 14 2008, 03:34 PM~10415087
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG MIKE,TAKE ENUFF PICS YESTERDAY?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

is their plenty of parking for regular spectators as well??? or do we have to get out there early as well. uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 14 2008, 06:51 PM~10417008
> *is their plenty of parking for regular spectators as well??? or do we have to get out there early as well. uffin:
> *


get there early homie..


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 24 2008, 10:34 PM~9779068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 15 2008, 01:13 PM~10421956
> *TTT
> *


MAN HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TIME EVERY YEAR  WISH I STILL LIVED OUT IN CALI


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 13 2008, 11:16 PM~10409824
> *YES :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10416465
> *WHAT UP BIG MIKE,TAKE ENUFF PICS YESTERDAY?
> *


simon, un chingo...check em out here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404050


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 9 2008, 07:18 PM~10376495
> *When you coming down?  Friday Night?
> *


should be rolling down with a couple guys from Lifestyle friday night....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2008, 04:51 PM~10423884
> *:0
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE WITH ALL THE IMPALAS FAMILY


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Apr 15 2008, 09:59 PM~10426829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SSHHHAAAAUUUUU :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 16 2008, 02:09 PM~10431577
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 16 2008, 03:09 PM~10431577
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Best of luck with everything.. I know San Diego always cracks. :biggrin: I will be working In Long beach in the morning shooting video for the Long Beach Gran Prix.  I much rather hang out down there. Those are some great pictures and beautiful artwork everywhere.. :biggrin: 

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rudedog0069 (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin:  *



Chicano Park is always off the muthafkn hook everybody will have a firme day!! uffin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## rudedog0069 (Sep 8, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rudedog0069 (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin: CHICANO POWER :yes: BROWN N PROUD VIVA LA RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rudedog0069_@Apr 17 2008, 08:14 AM~10437412
> *:biggrin: CHICANO POWER  :yes: BROWN N PROUD VIVA LA RAZA  :biggrin:
> *


uffin: 

this will be my first time goin to this show, looks like its gonna be a big dosage of culture and history in the makings uffin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 17 2008, 11:55 AM~10438983
> *GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS U KNOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DON'T FORGET............

XAVIER THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MENUDO @ LUZITAS
THE NEXT DAY............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402223


----------



## rudedog0069 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: This is the time for gente to find out what the CHICANIZMO'S all about, Cultura, La Raza Unida, Familia, Amigo's y Amiga's, y los Ninos y las Ninas! :biggrin: So if you always wanted to know what CHICANO PARKS ALL ABOUT, THEN COME ON OUT AND HAVE A FIRMEWEEKEND 


> *RESPETO, if you want it you got too give it!    BROWN N PROUD QUE VIVA LA RAZA UNIDA POR VIDA*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ATODAMADRE A ESTAR ESTE DIA DEL CHICANO PARKE :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 17 2008, 02:20 PM~10440038
> *DON'T FORGET............
> 
> XAVIER THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MENUDO @ LUZITAS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*NEED MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE NEED TO KNOW DO WE PAY TO GET CARS IN AT THE DOOR WHAT TIME THEY GOING TO LET CARS GO IN WHAT TIME IS IT OVER THANKS...*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 17 2008, 04:58 PM~10441329
> *NEED MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE NEED TO KNOW DO WE PAY TO GET CARS IN AT THE DOOR WHAT TIME THEY GOING TO LET CARS GO IN WHAT TIME IS IT OVER THANKS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
i wanna get few more pics of that ride! and i'm sure the scenery at the park is gonna be perfect for some good shots.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10441590
> *:cheesy:
> i wanna get few more pics of that ride! and i'm sure the scenery at the park is gonna be perfect for some good shots.
> *


*NO PROBLEM HOMIE TAKE AS MANY PICS AS YOU WANT JUST POST THEM HERE AT LAYITLOW* :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 17 2008, 04:58 PM~10441329
> *NEED MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE NEED TO KNOW DO WE PAY TO GET CARS IN AT THE DOOR WHAT TIME THEY GOING TO LET CARS GO IN WHAT TIME IS IT OVER THANKS...
> 
> 
> ...


i thinks its 20 bucks to get in, first come first serve and its usually over around 5 or 6..get there early homie it gets packed pretty quick..


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 17 2008, 08:16 PM~10442447
> *i thinks its 20 bucks to get in, first come first serve and its usually over around 5 or 6..get there early homie it gets packed pretty quick..
> *



*GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 04:27 AM~10444818
> *LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
> MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS
> *


dam homie i dont think any1 would have a big enough lens lol jp. be good to try to do though uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Apr 18 2008, 03:27 AM~10444818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure other fellas from here like Popeye or Twotonz will be there with their cameras that can do that. if not i'll have mine.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 18 2008, 07:18 AM~10445422
> *:thumbsup:
> i'm sure other fellas from here like Popeye or Twotonz will be there with their cameras that can do that. if not i'll have mine.
> *


sounds cool i'll have my camera out there as well uffin: let us know, the majority of the club gets on here and we'll all be out there as well. but either way you guys see the "strictly family" area stop by and say whats up uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SEE YOU AT THE PARK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10441590
> *:cheesy:
> i wanna get few more pics of that ride! and i'm sure the scenery at the park is gonna be perfect for some good shots.
> *


car will be ready its not camera shy :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 18 2008, 06:28 AM~10445471
> *sounds cool i'll have my camera out there as well uffin: let us know, the majority of the club gets on here and we'll all be out there as well. but either way you guys see the "strictly family" area stop by and say whats up uffin:
> *


:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 18 2008, 09:19 AM~10446557
> *car will be ready its not camera shy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 03:27 AM~10444818
> *LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
> MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS
> *


LIL should get a booth....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 18 2008, 10:19 AM~10446557
> *car will be ready its not camera shy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks like a lot of gente from LIL are gonna be there. If you see my ride, come hit me up. I'll be doing the same, it'll be cool to meet you vatos in person. It's gonna be a good day. Be sure to check out the entertainment, Pachuco Jose & Los Boogie Boys jams and there will be lots more. Anybody staying over nite don't miss Xavier the X Man's get together at Luzita's Taco Shop on J Street in Chula Vista Sunday morning. VIVA LA RAZA! VIVA CHICANO PARK! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT



> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 17 2008, 02:20 PM~10440038
> *DON'T FORGET............
> 
> XAVIER THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MENUDO @ LUZITAS
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 04:27 AM~10444818
> *LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
> MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 04:27 AM~10444818
> *LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
> MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS
> *


  SICK FOO ILL SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

See you under the bridge!!! Be sure to say Hi. I'd love to meet you. 

 I'll be working the entertainment stage. 
*
SHAMELESS PLUG!!!*

www.XavierTheXMan.com</span>[/B]


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10448847
> *See you under the bridge!!!  Be sure to say Hi.  I'd love to meet you.
> 
> I'll be working the entertainment stage.
> ...



See you Sunday XMan!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10448847
> *See you under the bridge!!!  Be sure to say Hi.  I'd love to meet you.
> 
> I'll be working the entertainment stage.
> ...



See you Sunday XMan!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 05:27 AM~10444818
> *LETS TRY TO GET THE RAZA FROM LIL TO GET A GROUP SHOT, QUE NO?
> MAYBE BY 12,WE'LL START GATHERIN TO TAKE IT,SHOW'EM HOW LA RAZA DE LAYITLOW FROM THE NORTH AND THE SOUTH KICK IT TOGETHER AS 1.............AYE LOS MIRAMOS
> *


we have Araceli out there with the magazine....let's meet up at the booth and take the group shot...I know EVERYONE won't mind waiting near her...... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO,START HEADING TOWARDS TORO'S BOOTH AT 12? HELL YEA ,ITS GONNA BE A "GOODDAY" 2MAROW,ALRATO


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 18 2008, 07:24 PM~10449666
> * SO,START HEADING TOWARDS TORO'S BOOTH AT 12? HELL YEA ,ITS GONNA BE A "GOODDAY" 2MAROW,ALRATO
> *


hell yeah.....plus we have another cutie that came in from Arizona...say hi when you see Carlos (Mxn Roc) and myself taking pics tomorrow...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*GETTING READY TO BOUNCE TO SAN DIEGO

GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS*


:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

hey toro is yamil going to make it?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ITS OFFICIAL!!! 12:00 NOON MEET @ THE BOOTH!!! LIL FLIC! SEE U HOMIES THERE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT one more bump for the night...see y'all there.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Seee Yaaaaa thur!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

wish i can be there but my girls b-day tomorow so maybe next year


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Apr 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10451347
> *wish i can be there but my girls b-day tomorow so maybe next year
> *


im in the same boat, have a party to get ready for, its on sunday, ill try to make it by the park...  


and dont forget

Menudo on Sunday, should be popping out there too.... :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 18 2008, 09:48 PM~10451209
> *ITS OFFICIAL!!! 12:00 NOON MEET @ THE BOOTH!!! LIL FLIC! SEE U HOMIES THERE!!!
> *


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Ill be there also...have to work & will leave early but ill be takin lots of pics :biggrin:


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt 

http://www.kusi.com/news/goodmorning/17915...l?video=YHI&t=a


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

place was packeddddddddddd!!!!!!!

pics soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 05:11 PM~10449197
> *we have Araceli out there with the magazine....let's meet up at the booth and take the group shot...I know EVERYONE won't mind waiting near her...... :biggrin:
> *


dam didnt read this till right now :no: i had walked by your booth a couple time to but was to wrapped with my lil man tryin to get him away from the playground area :werd:

nice event to go to though uffin: i gotta couple pics i'll post didnt get to much cuz like i said the playground


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

unfortunetly thas i got homies i spent most my time chasin my son around the playground uffin: hopefully next time the cops will try to do something more about the gang posted up across the street flashin up gang signs at everyone who passes by uffin: thas the only thing i really didnt like near the end.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOSHIT,THEY KINDA HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY RYDES HAVEN THE SA ON THE ROOF,BEING THAT THEY PARKED US RIGHT NEXT TO THE INTRANCE WITH 2 RYDES OF BOMBAS C.C..... :ugh: ,BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS GREAT TO BE AMONG THE RAZA JUST KICKIN IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2008, 06:51 PM~10455955
> *NOSHIT,THEY KINDA HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY RYDES HAVEN THE SA ON THE ROOF,BEING THAT THEY PARKED US RIGHT NEXT TO THE INTRANCE WITH 2 RYDES OF BOMBAS C.C..... :ugh: ,BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS GREAT TO BE AMONG THE RAZA JUST KICKIN IT :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, glad no other knuckleheads were out there tryin to test em though uffin: shit, that reminds me i think i got a shot of you guys rollin home, sorry how they look my wife wasnt to good with focusing the camera. uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: DAMM,THAT WAS LIKE A COUPLE OF MINUTES AFTER GETTING ON THE FREEWAY,QUENO?YEA, RIGHT WE GOT ON ,I NOTICED I NEEDED SUM GAS,WE WERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WERE THERE WAS AGAS STATION ,PLUS I NEEDED TO GET ME SUM SPIKE DRINKS,WAS FALLIN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL,PLUS THATS REGENCY RIDER DRIVIN THE MRS RYDE......HERE SUM PICS...
SUM OF THE LIL'ERS THAT WERE THIER.....
















HERES TORO DOIN WHAT HE'S BEST AT
















SANTANA C.C POSTED AT THE ENTRANCE WITH BOMBAS C.C








BADASS 5 AND DUCE
























































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEE WHEN BIG MIKE POSTS HIS PICS,HE TAKES SUM BADASS ONES :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

That Goodtimes '65 and Majestics '62 rag were looking sweeeeet!

Funny to hear someone complain about the cops not doing something about the gangbangers. Usually the cops catch crap when they do try to intervene.

Speaking of the cops, my thanks to Officer Ball for allowing me to cut thru traffic.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2008, 07:37 PM~10456173
> *:roflmao: DAMM,THAT WAS LIKE A COUPLE OF MINUTES AFTER GETTING ON THE FREEWAY,QUENO?YEA, RIGHT WE GOT ON ,I NOTICED I NEEDED SUM GAS,WE WERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WERE THERE WAS AGAS STATION ,PLUS I NEEDED TO GET ME SUM SPIKE DRINKS,WAS FALLIN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL,PLUS THATS REGENCY RIDER DRIVIN THE MRS RYDE......HERE SUM PICS...
> SUM OF THE LIL'ERS THAT WERE THIER.....
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

here's the ones i took..........

had to leave early for my son's baseball game,
but the park was packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think
it's the most cars for chicano park i've seen!  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

any more pics of the blue bomb truck?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2008, 07:37 PM~10456173
> *:roflmao: DAMM,THAT WAS LIKE A COUPLE OF MINUTES AFTER GETTING ON THE FREEWAY,QUENO?YEA, RIGHT WE GOT ON ,I NOTICED I NEEDED SUM GAS,WE WERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WERE THERE WAS AGAS STATION ,PLUS I NEEDED TO GET ME SUM SPIKE DRINKS,WAS FALLIN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL,PLUS THATS REGENCY RIDER DRIVIN THE MRS RYDE...
> :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it was a lil bit after jumpin on the freeway we had ended up catchin up to you guys, i was in my altima, and recognized the plaque, was positive it was someone off of layitlow uffin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks Like everyone had a blast...Sorry I couldn't be there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAD FUN CHILLIN WITH THE FAMILY AND WALKING AROUND.....

ABOUT THE BANGERS..NUCKLEHEADS WON'T LISTEN BUT ATLEAST THE COPS WERE RIGHT THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT 


HEARD THERE WAS A SHOOTING THOUGH OUT THERE????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2008, 07:37 PM~10456173
> *:roflmao: DAMM,THAT WAS LIKE A COUPLE OF MINUTES AFTER GETTING ON THE FREEWAY,QUENO?YEA, RIGHT WE GOT ON ,I NOTICED I NEEDED SUM GAS,WE WERE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WERE THERE WAS AGAS STATION ,PLUS I NEEDED TO GET ME SUM SPIKE DRINKS,WAS FALLIN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL,PLUS THATS REGENCY RIDER DRIVIN THE MRS RYDE......HERE SUM PICS...
> SUM OF THE LIL'ERS THAT WERE THIER.....
> 
> ...


it was cool meeting some of the layitlow family this place was full house had a good time dont 4 get you homies have a new friend stay up raza


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10456448
> *That Goodtimes '65 and Majestics '62 rag were looking sweeeeet!
> 
> Funny to hear someone complain about the cops not doing something about the gangbangers. Usually the cops catch crap when they do try to intervene.
> ...


thanks 4 positive comment


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 19 2008, 06:49 PM~10456223
> *SEE WHEN BIG MIKE POSTS HIS PICS,HE TAKES SUM BADASS ONES :biggrin:
> *


 
wat up Vic, i had a good time at the park chillin with the Santana CC. thanks for the hospitality homie. it was cool meeting some of the other LIL'ers too :thumbsup:
here's two pictures and i'll post the rest when i get back from Pomona :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

It was great seeing all the people and rides out there yesterday!! :cheesy: The Impalas Car Club from all chapters were welcomed with open arms from so many clubs and *that * is a beautiful thing :biggrin: Thanks (again!!) to Majestics for hooking it up accross the street with the drinks and BBQ :thumbsup: it was nice meeting you guys and wifees :wave:, and _finally _ meeting the Xman and shooting the breeze, thanks for the pic! ....and to our own San Diego chapter, Conejo, fellas, and their families for making sure we had a *great time *:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 20 2008, 11:03 AM~10459390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE YOUR KAR BIG DOG U DOING IT BIG SEE YEA AT ANOTHER SHOW FROM SHAWN
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Apr 20 2008, 11:09 AM~10459414
> *I LIKE YOUR KAR BIG DOG U DOING IT BIG SEE YEA AT ANOTHER SHOW FROM SHAWN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i have another one coming out next year see you out there


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I POSTED ALOT OF PICS GO TO THIS LINK* :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=405261&st=0


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Apr 20 2008, 01:08 PM~10460038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T KNOW IMPALAS HAD A SAN DIEGO CHAPTER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

A good event w/ way more rides than last year. Maybe shut down 1 of the streets next year for more room :thumbsup: I took lots of pics,will post soon.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 20 2008, 10:59 AM~10459368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CAR


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

This years turnout was HUGE! i met the guys from Bombas & Santana, really down to earth gente...enjoy...
































































Jose [hot wheels] from Strictly family CC & the amigos lineup...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

more...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

& more..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Apr 20 2008, 06:33 PM~10462014
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR
> *


well thankyou


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10456708
> *any more pics of the blue bomb truck?
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

&...more...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

...more...








































































My fav. pic... :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

some of the clubs in show...
































































SD's finest...


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

the rest..........








































































































Enjoy my pics people,,,,,see ya next year !


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Apr 20 2008, 01:08 PM~10460038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MR.RABBIT it was nice to meet you we had a good time out there hope to see you at the next one


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Her pics just had to be posted :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Apr 20 2008, 01:59 PM~10460308
> *I DIDN'T KNOW IMPALAS HAD A SAN DIEGO CHAPTER.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE JUST STARTED IT THIS YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10463574
> *MR.RABBIT it was nice to meet you we had a good time out there hope to see you at the next one
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE IT WAS FIRME TO MEET YOU AND YOU TOOK SOME KILLER ASS PICTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND YES WE WILL SEE YOU SOON AT ANOTHER SHOW OR EVENT...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Apr 20 2008, 10:21 PM~10464154
> *ORALE HOMIE IT WAS FIRME TO MEET YOU AND YOU TOOK SOME KILLER ASS PICTURES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND YES WE WILL SEE YOU SOON AT ANOTHER SHOW OR EVENT...
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

.....flickas taken by 79 blues......


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: 



























.......flickas taken by 79 blues........


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

.....flickas taken by 79 blues......
[/quote]
WHAT IT DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

these vatos came all the way from El Paso Texas........































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's all i got hope you guys enjoy :biggrin: ....peace :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I GOT TO SHOW LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE SD RIDERS..THERE IS ALOT OF QUALITY RIDES THAT WERE THERE REPPIN IS SAN DIEGO PROPER


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 21 2008, 07:16 PM~10470075
> *I GOT TO SHOW LOVE AND RESPECT TO THE SD RIDERS..THERE IS ALOT OF QUALITY RIDES THAT WERE THERE REPPIN IS SAN DIEGO PROPER
> *



 :thumbsup: ..gracias homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2008, 06:06 PM~10469989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

pics of the next day........... xman's menudo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=402223&st=20


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Firme pics John :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2008, 07:13 PM~10470053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CHEVY JOHN!!!! :biggrin: It was a great day at Chicano Park!!!!!

I sold out on my t-shirts in an hour!!! Thanks everyone for support ME & my new clothing line! 

If you want to buy one just log on my website www.XaverTheXMan.com and go to the shop section of the site.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Some pics I took on Saturday 




> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:35 PM~10468846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:44 PM~10468923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:51 PM~10468967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10468973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks 4 the pic's ''jenns64chevy'' and it was cool chattin with some of your members see you all in fresno


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

SD VIDEO...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FboKzRrcZCA 


This is a video from the picnic taken by Fern213 from Strictly Family Car Club! Enjoy!! Good seeing all the homies out there! Just wish the hills weren't so steep so I could of rolled around and said QVO to everyone! Next time!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 15 2008, 06:39 PM~9704777
> *APRIL 19th under the Coronado Bridge in San Diego CALIFAS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will YOU be there?
> *


Seen you walking around, but wasn't able to catch up to you.


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2008, 06:08 PM~10470011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Talked to the owner of this ride for a while, cool older homeboy from Ilegales.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2008, 06:56 PM~10469891
> *these vatos came all the way from El Paso Texas........
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2008, 07:00 PM~10469929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hot wheels nice vid. Glad your club got home safe too. Next year we need the sun to come out.


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 22 2008, 12:38 AM~10473096
> *thanks 4 the pic's ''jenns64chevy'' and it was cool chattin with some of your members see you all in fresno
> *


No problem, I specifically went over there to take pics of the '5 (loved it)...too bad I didn't get to meet you!! Which Fresno show? I heard Individuals show was cancelled :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Me and some homie rides. Had a good time,too bad it was fuckin cloudy. :angry: 
I will try to post up more later. Gots to go to work now.


----------



## ViejitoS_S.D. (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

